# 9.4mm foundation



## Robert Brenchley (Apr 23, 2000)

I'll take your word for the climate; I've never been to the States, and can't comment. All I can say is that old sources everywhere which say anything at all about cell size, without exception, give smaller sizes than those in use today. I'm not promising that small cell will solve all your mite problems overnight, I'm waiting to find out myself, but I can't believe that an arbitrary increase in cell size, with the enlarged bees it appears to have produced, is automatically going to produce a more efficient bee. I've too much faith in natural selection for that. So I'm in the process of regressing mine, and I'd encourage anyone, anywhere, to do likewise, and see what happens. The only way we're going to get answers to this one is for people in as many different areas as possible to try for themselves, and see what the results are.

------------------
Regards,

Robert Brenchley

[email protected]


----------



## Dee A. Lusby (Oct 4, 2000)

attempted to order foundaation this morning and was discouraged from putting bees on the product. Reasoning went: Fla. weather. humidity etc. is so different from Arizona the results there cannot be compared to N. W. Fla. Comment?

Reply:
Since there are beekeepers using it in the panhandle of Fla and other southern states along the gulf quite successfully I do not see why you would be discouraged from putting your bees upon it.

Try calling Doc Bullard in Fla and Bill Gafford (Bolling Bee) in Alabama for more information on using 4.9mm foundation. Also try calling Jim and Margie Smith in Mobile on the coast for information. Jim can be reached at 1-251-675-9129. Bill Can be reached at 1-334-382-6878 (he also sells packages of bees off of 4.9mm by the way). You will have to get hold of Doc thru someone else as I don't have current number.

REgards,

Dee A. Lusby


----------



## admiral_d (Jul 29, 2002)

Dee-

Is there anyone in Washington that might be using the cell size that you recommmend?

It seems to me, that with your information regarding cell size, and if Dr. Peter is correct, the mites would have an extremely hard time establishing in hives...


----------



## Ariex (Jul 15, 2002)

I posted a question about local use of 4.9mm foundation on the local discussion board but no one responded that did. I'm going to try using it next spring anyway.

Darcy


----------



## Dee A. Lusby (Oct 4, 2000)

Hi,

Don't personally know anyone in Washington state, but now Oregon is another matter with several using it. 

In fact a group is centered in Eugene Oregon area. Philip Smith at 1-541-302-5761 even has purchased hand embossing rollers for making the 4.9mm foundation and came down here to learn how to hand mill it with Stephanie. 

Also up in Alaska to the north of you Keith Malone is using 4.9mm foundation in several colonies now, along with others in his area.
He can be reached at the Norlanders discussion group: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/NorlandBeekeepers 

Hope this helps you to talk to some beekeepers nearer you.

Regards,

Dee A. Lusby


----------



## admiral_d (Jul 29, 2002)

So, Is there commercial 4.9mm sized wax available? Or do you have to make it yourself?

[This message has been edited by admiral_d (edited August 01, 2002).]


----------



## Ariex (Jul 15, 2002)

I have found 4.9mm foundation at two sites.

Dadant sells 10 sheets for a little under $11.00

Brushy mountain sells 10 sheets for a little over $10.00 and 12 1/2# boxes for $75. And I already asked - there are 7 sheets to the pound.


----------

